# Russian Doll Van



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Very clever, til it won't go back in again


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

A really nice idea.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Very clever, til it won't go back in again


Been around for a few months now and been to all the shows.

PM did a good video review:


----------



## stevian (Aug 12, 2009)

I saw it at the peterbrough show last weekend, note that it says Day CAMPER van . not sure how good for touring longer than a weekend though


----------

